# MA State PE exam day policy



## dpolet (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi, Friends, I plan to take PE exam in Mass state. Besides the NCEES policy, is there any other banned books/material that is not allowed to bring to the exam? I want to bring the practice problems books and want to make some note in the book if it is allowed shown in the exam.

I did have a serach in this forum but I didn't find any banned rule in MA yet. If anyone know the Mass exam rules, that will helpful. Thank you.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 22, 2012)

Massachusetts is not a state.


----------



## dpolet (Apr 22, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> Massachusetts is not a state.


 Thanks.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 23, 2012)

There are 46 states. MA, PA, VA, and KY are Commonwealthes.

As for the exam, call the state board. I did not take the exam here, so I don't know the specifics.


----------



## Jonhnny123 (Apr 23, 2012)

MA allows anything as long as it meets the NCEES requirements (must be bound, not stapled).

I took a couple of spiral bound notebooks, NCEES sample exams, and a binder with handwritten notes. Any notes I wrote in my references, I did in pen. But one of the sample exams I bought used was covered in writing in pencil. As long as you keep the pencil away from the reference materials while you're taking the exam, you should be OK.

You can also contact the state board for official confirmation.


----------



## WV_Boiler (Apr 23, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> Massachusetts is not a state.


50 States

6 Commonwealths

4 of those Commonweaths (KY, VA, PA &amp; MA) are also states.

Puerto Rico &amp; the Northern Mariana Islands are US Commonwealths, but not states.

Kentucky has a State Fair, think someone ought to tell them they aren't a state?

http://www.mentalfloss.com/difference/state-vs-commonwealth/


----------



## dpolet (Apr 23, 2012)

Jonhnny123 said:


> MA allows anything as long as it meets the NCEES requirements (must be bound, not stapled). I took a couple of spiral bound notebooks, NCEES sample exams, and a binder with handwritten notes. Any notes I wrote in my references, I did in pen. But one of the sample exams I bought used was covered in writing in pencil. As long as you keep the pencil away from the reference materials while you're taking the exam, you should be OK. You can also contact the state board for official confirmation.


it is strange to keep the pencil away from the reference materials. I checked NCEES website, it only say NCEES will provide pencil and paper. Is there any reason that keep pencil away from the reference materials during the test? Can I use pen in the reference materials? :thankyou:


----------



## dpolet (Apr 23, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> There are 46 states. MA, PA, VA, and KY are Commonwealthes.
> 
> As for the exam, call the state board. I did not take the exam here, so I don't know the specifics.


Good to know. If PE exam list this question, I probably will miss. Thanks.


----------



## Jonhnny123 (Apr 25, 2012)

dpolet said:


> it is strange to keep the pencil away from the reference materials. I checked NCEES website, it only say NCEES will provide pencil and paper. Is there any reason that keep pencil away from the reference materials during the test? Can I use pen in the reference materials? :thankyou:


I don't think it's an official rule. You just don't want to give the impression that you're writing in anything other than the exam book and answer sheet during the exam. If you do write in your reference material during the exam, you can get kicked out. So it's best to keep the pencil away in case there's an over-zealous proctor there. That's why it's generally recommended that you write any notes in your reference material in pen so there's no confusion.

I


----------



## dpolet (Apr 25, 2012)

Jonhnny123 said:


> dpolet said:
> 
> 
> > it is strange to keep the pencil away from the reference materials. I checked NCEES website, it only say NCEES will provide pencil and paper. Is there any reason that keep pencil away from the reference materials during the test? Can I use pen in the reference materials? :thankyou:
> ...


got it. Thank you.


----------

